# Shoot 5 spot better on bottom?



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I have been trying to get my draw length just right. When I first started shooting this bow the draw was too short so I lengthened it a bit and it helped so I went a little longer. After the second adjustment I happened to notice that when I had my 5 spot target on the bottom of the bale I seemed to shoot a little better than when I had it on the top. Could this be a sign I've went too far? I was thinking I had even before I noticed this and wondered if this just confirms my suspicion? Thanks.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Shooting the bottom target better than the top is pretty typical in the amateur ranks. Even one pro that I frequently shoot with likes to shoot the top first while he is fresh.

The obvious solution is to practice more on the top target. 

One of the principals of archery is body angle. Our torso, head, arms and shoulders should always be in the same position relative to each other. To shoot a higher or further distant target, lean back a little, bending only at your waist. This is critical for recurve shooters, much less so for compounds. But it is still easier and more accurate to bend at the waist than to raise your bow arm.

Allen


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

aread said:


> Shooting the bottom target better than the top is pretty typical in the amateur ranks. Even one pro that I frequently shoot with likes to shoot the top first while he is fresh.
> 
> The obvious solution is to practice more on the top target.
> 
> ...


Echo a lot of this. Our eyes are everything in archery.....keep the head erect and eyes level, this makes a huge difference in where your hold naturally wants to settle. On 70 yard shots I will title my head back on the same plane as the arc of the arrow. On a shoulder level target I will keep my face/eyes dead level. Low target, will tilt my head slightly forward. Get the eyes and upper body set on the same angle. Works for me.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

Being in a wheelchair makes it kind of hard to bend at the waist. If I lean too far I fall over. haha I'll try it back where I had it the second time and see if it helps.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Washi said:


> Being in a wheelchair makes it kind of hard to bend at the waist. If I lean too far I fall over. haha I'll try it back where I had it the second time and see if it helps.


OOPS! I wasn't aware of the wheel chair. :embara: The shorter DL may help. Also, since you have to change elevation by muscle power alone, you may be helped by exercises that work on your entire shoulder muscle system. Use caution here. I nearly dropped out of archery due to shoulder pain resulting from failure to bend at the waist. Since you don't have that option, you may be at greater risk for shoulder problems.

Slicer is right about the erect head and level eyes. This really makes a lot of difference.

Allen


----------



## VaDeerHunter (Feb 25, 2007)

The diagrams in the Nuts and Bolt book are huge help.

Pat


----------

